# IH 1300 sickle mower - what to look for?



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

I found what appears to be a good used 9 foot IH 1300 sickle mower. I think it is overpriced as it is missing the end grass guard assembly and rear safety shield for the drive belt. They are asking $1750 It is a mid model production with a serial number 312XX series. Grass guards are still available from several sources $250 to $300 complete)

I have only looked at photos so far and I may go look (Its 1.5 hours away. I know to check the teeth, belt and assembly for movement, but how do I check the PTO drive bearing and mower head. What sort of movement is acceptable. Where should I look for major wear or breaks.

If I find everything OK what is a fair price?

I have attached 2 high resolution pictures.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Any thoughts folks, especially on the price and what to look for when I see it in person/

Thanks - Keith


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

HERE the price would be about 1/2 that. HERE. Looks like a nice unit. I would be checking the wobble box for any play, espesially since this is a 9' bar. If you turn the pulley going into the box back and forth, observe that the arm that drives the sickle moves with it. There should be no slop. Slop from the pin to the knife head is acceptable, and if excessive is reasonably easy to correct.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Well to make a long story short, its in the back of my pickup to unload.







Mower has origional paint. Every single guard and knife is in perfect condition. It is a 9 FT IH 1300 unit, not a Case /IH. Serial number is 312XX.

I worked the head, and while stiff (its was about 28 degrees and foggy) there is no play, even at the pin. In addition there is very litttly play at the wear plates. I have some work to due, especially adjusting the lift spring. Dang that 9 foot bar is heavy. I got them down to $1550, but given the origional paint, tight head and excellant condition on the bar I decided to not pass it up. Probably paid top dollar, but I'm good.

Now to find a good operators manual, service manual if there is one, and parts book - any suggestions? Maybe Santa can find some for me
















Tomorrow the unload. Cross everything you have - I'll need it.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Update. I have been going through the mower section by section checking everything. I decided to take apart what I could and make sure it was clean and grease. So far I am happy with overall the good condition.

Found a few bad zerks, and the PTO shaft was badly rusted - I will replace, but overall everything seems solid. Bar and blades are in excellent condition.

I am going to send the head out to Rowes to be serviced - better safe than ruining something by being cheap. I have a good operators manual, Rowes sent me one of theirs too, and I got a good parts manual. I have a shop manual on order.

Just so folks know, the Rowes hydraulic bar lit assembly for their units is a direct fit on this model, so I will be ordering one after New Years.

Let me know if folks want me to post information on the rebuild and servicing - Others have helped and I would be more than happy to share the information

Thanks and Happy Holidays


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you wanted to do all of that work why didn't you buy one off of a scrap heap?!


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> If you wanted to do all of that work why didn't you buy one off of a scrap heap?!


Work - what work. This is actually calming and fun. How else am I supposed to know how this beast workes. My hope is when it is back together I dont have spare parts


----------

